# I try : )



## Playful (Nov 26, 2004)

I try hard to be happy and be optimistic. Sometimes it's really hard like trying to crawl out of death vally on my nails, but I do it. :b [/code]


----------



## BURKNIZTIC (Nov 16, 2004)

:agree I'm pretty optimistic also... until it all builds up and I blow up! I've been trying to talk more about my feelings, whether it be to my family, my journal, or this forum... Letting it out usually seems to help, before it festers into something bigger...


----------



## B_Mamba (Sep 9, 2004)

Never give up hope that's the only thing that we have that keeps us going, so always remain optimistic. I'm trying my darndest everyday too!


----------



## READFIN (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Playful

I agree with B Mamba never give up hope.

It 's hard but we have to keep trying.

Jim


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Dear Playful,

I keep those Chicken Soup for The Soul books handy for inspiration. When all else fails, I grab one of those books.

Books are as much of a friend as my computer.

Love ya!
Leilanistar


----------



## volleychick06 (Oct 15, 2004)

Keep trying!!!! Your effort will pay off!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fake $20 (Oct 18, 2004)

Playful said:


> I try hard to be happy and be optimistic. Sometimes it's really hard like trying to crawl out of death vally on my nails, but I do it. :b [/code]


Only genuine oprimism here leave fake optimism for US hockey league


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Rock on!  The only way you can ever fail is if you voluntarily give up, which I can see you won't! :b


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

:agree You never fail as long as you try.


----------

